# Como modificar el tamaño de una placa en EAGLE lista para imprimir?



## oscarcorrad (May 3, 2010)

Amigos un amigo me paso un circuito y me dijo abrilo con el eagle y lo imprimis y listo despues queda pasarlo a la placa,pero resulta que cuando imprimi en la placa no entraban los componentes por que la imprecion salio muy chica,como modifico el tamaño en el eagle cosa que cuando imprima salga bien y los componentes entren justo,desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## electroconico (May 3, 2010)

Cuando le das imprimir te sale una ventana

Revisa la parte donde dice *Scale* y que esta tenga un valor de 1

Lo otro seria revisar en esa misma ventana las preferencias de tu impresora que no ajuste el tamaño de impresion.En caso que tu impresora tenga esas opciones.

Con eso debe de resolverse.

Saludos!


----------



## oscarcorrad (May 4, 2010)

Electroconico te agradesco mucho tu repuesta esta en la scale 1 y la imprimo y que da demasiado chiquita,ya la agrande un poquito y parese que va andar,desde ya muchas gracias por tu colaboracion y un saludo.
Oscar


----------



## electroconico (May 5, 2010)

Que bien!

Saludos!


----------



## oscarcorrad (May 7, 2010)

Amigo electro me surgio un problema que me tiene mal por que no lo puedo solucionar te cuento,en mi circuito es con componentes smd o sea que es una plaqueta muy chiquita cuando yo la imprimo de dies pero me sale todas las coneciones en color rojiso y el fondo en color negro,mi problema es que no puedo cambiar los colores cuando imprima y quiera pasar a la placa atravez del papel y le ponga el acido me va a quedar mal tendria que ser la parte roja negra y la negra blanca para que el acido me coma la parte blanca,aca te mando el archivo y desime que puedo hacer,busque la forma con la impresora pero me pone el fondo blanco pero de esta manera se me junta las patitas de la memoria plcc,y de la forma que esta en la figura que te mande quedan las patas libres y no se juntan ,desime que me combiene hacer,desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo.
Oscar


----------



## electroconico (May 7, 2010)

1.-Al dar imprimir Selecciona *BLACK* con esto solo imprimira blanco y negro.
2.-Antes de imprimir selecciona las capas que quieres imprimir , presionas el boton *Display* y ahi escoges las capas , que serian TOP,PAD y DIMENSION.

Con eso deberia andar , a la impresora ya no le debes mover mas.

Saludos!


----------



## oscarcorrad (May 7, 2010)

Gracias por responderme pero me queda todo blanco y las pistas de la memoria plcc se tocan,por eso yo queria que quedara lo que esta en rojo negro y lo que esta negro al fondo blanco,lo que esta en rojo quedaria como negativo,bueno espero poder tener una solucion si no voy a tener que seguir buscando como hacerla,aca te mando el esquema haber que podes hacer,gracias por tu ayuda amigo solo no podria hacer nada.
oscar


----------



## electroconico (May 7, 2010)

Pues asi es como debe quedar , lo de color rojo(cara TOP) en tono negro y el fondo negro pues ese no se pinta a menos que estés marcando MIRROR.

Si las pistas se tocan habrá que ver la resolución de tu impresora , búscale por ese lado.


----------

